# broken buildings in SF



## beardo (Jan 29, 2007)

My girl and me have been squating in london for years but now want to spend some time in SF. We've spent the last 6months traveling round central America so Im in nor-cal now w/my folks but theirs no room. If anyone knows any buildings that could use a few extra heads please let us know. 
Were good at opening new ones aswell but Im not too up on the laws over here so any help would be great. Thanks


----------

